# Side Effects



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

I recently went on generic version of Synthroid 5 months PT post op. It's only been 3 weeks but the meds have been making me feel nauseated. Is that a typical side effect. I'm on a fairly low dose.

Thanks!!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Some people can't tolerate them -- like me. Be sure and call the doctor tomorrow and leave a message with the medical assistant/nurse or doctor because they'll need to make a change. There are other options, such as tirosint (dye free gluten free) and then there's the natural, WP thyroid, armour and some other kind...

I can't take synthetic.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 24, 2013)

I was having issues with the generic, so my doc switched me to the brand.....no more issues!


----------

